
Science Fiction Interfaces (2017) - tlrobinson
http://sciencefictioninterfaces.tumblr.com/
======
kuwze
If you like stuff like this I recommend searching "FUI" on Pinterest[0]. It
gives you some great ideas, and people have already created awesome boards[1].

[0]:
[https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=fui](https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=fui)

[1]:
[https://www.pinterest.com/akupunkturgurke/fui/](https://www.pinterest.com/akupunkturgurke/fui/)

------
masonic
Original submit from 17 months ago, 130+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14272795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14272795)

~~~
newsbinator
The first time this was submitted was 2015.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=sciencefictioninterfa...](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=sciencefictioninterfaces.tumblr.com)

But I don't mind, personally.

------
itronitron
beautiful UIs but good luck teaching someone how to use any of those, maybe
fictional users are much more sophisticated?

~~~
Udik
Apparently in the future an epidemic has killed off all UX designers. The
result is that the UIs present all the information and actions in a single
glance, and are 10x more powerful than the ones we're accustomed to.

~~~
p2t2p
Nah, I’d look at the UI in this movie about starship and aliens stuck in South
Africa (don’t remember the name, sorry), you’ll see that the guy in the end
has to go through bunch of swipes and dig deep into nested UI in order to
manage the ship.

~~~
gillygize
I think the movie you are referring to is District 9.

------
xtiansimon
The image quality on this site is impressive.

